# Unable to make config with 2.6 kernel

## NismoC32

When I try to run make xconfig or menuconfig I get this error message and I don't know why, any suggestions ?

(Tried with 2.6.1 and 2.6.1-r1 gentoo-dev-sources kernel)

bash-2.05b# make xconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/fixdep

/bin/sh: line 1: scripts/fixdep: Permission denied

make[1]: *** [scripts/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts/fixdep] Error 2

bash-2.05b#

----------

## NiklasH

Obvious question: do you have read/write permissions to the directory the sources are in?

----------

## NismoC32

I hope so, I'm logged inn as root, and I can run make in the 2.4 kernel wich has the same permission.

----------

## Lews_Therin

is scripts/fixdep chmodded executable?

----------

## NismoC32

The file /script/fixdep.d and scripts/fixdep.tmp has the Permission: rw-rw-rw. This is the permission that emerge gave it during extraction.

After I emerged the package I made a symlink to /usr/src/linux and tried to run "make xconfig" and all I get is the errormessage.

My Gentoo install is configurted to hide Masked packages.

My other computer with Gentoo has ~x86 enebled so I can install masked packages and there was no problem compiling 2.6 on that computer.

I even tried to gzip the source tree on this computer and extract it on the failing computer without any luck....  same error message.

----------

## mmontg1

This has something to do with /bin/sh, as mine was all of a sudden missing on my machine.

I copied it from a similar machine, but no dice.

Any ideas here?

----------

## NiklasH

Just do 

```
ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
```

The symlink must have disappeared.

----------

## rush_ad

above should work.

----------

## mmontg1

That was the first thing I tried, but this still gives similar errors.

Any other ideas here?

----------

## NiklasH

It might be an xhost issue. Have you tried to do xhost +localhost before su:ing?

(Do xhost -localhost afterwards)

----------

## mmontg1

Here are the exact commands to help this one out.

Thanks for all your help sofar.

```

mmont@mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 $ sudo su -

mmontlaptop root # cd ~mmont/Downloads/Kernels/linux-2.6.7-mm4/

mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 # make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

/bin/sh: line 1: scripts/basic/fixdep: Permission denied

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 # ls -l /bin/sh

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       735712 Sep 13 16:10 /bin/sh

mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 # ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh

mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 # ls -l /bin/sh

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            9 Sep 14 13:39 /bin/sh -> /bin/bash

mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 # make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

/bin/sh: line 1: scripts/basic/fixdep: Permission denied

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 # 

```

So it shouldn't be X related at all.

----------

## NiklasH

What is the output of ls -l /bin/bash?

----------

## mmontg1

```

mmont@mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 $ ls -l /bin/bash

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       735712 Dec 24  2003 /bin/bash

```

This appears to be indentical to my other gentoo box that sits next to it also, just fyi.

Thanks for the updates so far.

----------

## NiklasH

And ls -l scripts/basic/fixdep? Mine is 0755, which works here.

----------

## mmontg1

Mine is too....

```
mmont@mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 $ ls -ls scripts/basic/fixdep

  12 -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        11585 Sep 14 13:39 scripts/basic/fixdep

mmont@mmontlaptop linux-2.6.7-mm4 $
```

I'm just lost on this one....

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Save your kernel config file, and then remerge gentoo-dev-sources that should do it.

----------

## mmontg1

Thanks for all your help... I simply redownloaded the sources yesterday, saved my config, and ran make oldconfig, and everything worked fine.

Thanks again for your help.

Yall have a good day guys.

----------

## Wilderness Child

Had the same problem; it turned out to be my umask setting of 0177. Type umask 0022 and you should be fine  :Cool: 

----------

